# Общий раздел > Красота и здоровье > Спорт >  Бокс

## HARON

Лучшие бои. Завтра.

 КЛИЧКО-ЧАГАЕВ

Кто за кого? Ваши прогнозы.

----------


## Пацаваца

Я однаджы видел глаза Кличко когда он был в ярости:eek:Самому аж страшно стало))поэтому ставлю на Кличко)

----------


## Asteriks

Я за Кличко.

----------


## Jemal

:i26: Кличко!!!

----------


## Asteriks

*Кличко против Чагаева*

Владимир Кличко одержал очередную победу, а вот его соперник, Руслан Чагаев, потерпел первое фиаско в карьере. Как и ожидали многие, шансов у Руслана, при всем к нему уважении (а его достоин каждый, кто выходит против человека по фамилии Кличко и способен продержаться в ринге столько), не было. Чтобы окончательно в этом убедиться, узбекскому боксеру понадобилось 9 раундов, в течение которых он тщетно искал приемы против «лома» Владимира Кличко. Уже во 2 раунде Чагаев оказался в нокдауне, много пропускал он и в дальнейшем, а в 9 раунде Владимир просто расстреливал его в углу ринга. На следующий раунд Чагаев уже был не в состоянии выйти.

Как известно, в этом бою соперником Владимира Кличко должен был быть Дэвид Хэй. Вместо оного из самых распиаренных мы получили одного из самых техничных боксеров дивизиона, правда, давно не проводившего настоящих боев и долго лечившегося от различных травм. Но Руслан Чагаев точно не уходил ни от каких боев, и никого не боялся, ибо с подобным имиджем не вяжется сам факт выхода против Владимира Кличко – без особенной подготовки, практически с бухты-барахты. На что надеялся Руслан Чагаев? Наверное, как и все, кто выходит против Владимира, на счастливый случай (черпая оптимизм в воспоминаниях о ранних боях Кличко-младшего). Но сейчас Владимир Кличко – это тот боксер, который действительно не оставляет шансов никому, ни малышам (а многие, по сравнению с братьями, малыши), ни темнокожим бойцам покрупнее, ни левшам, ни быстрым технарям. Щедро одаренный природой, прекрасно подготовленный тренерами, созревший во всех смыслах Владимир Кличко сейчас действительно не имеет себе равных, если не говорить о его брате. А сравнивать их нет никакого смысла, они оба лучшие.

В этом бою Руслан Чагаев сделал все, что мог. С первого раунда он рвался вперед, стремясь избежать левого дж*** Владимира и что-то сделать с разделявшей боксеров дистанцией. Старался Руслан много – получалось мало. Во 2 раунде расстаравшись, он пропустил контрвыпад Кличко и оказался в нокдауне. Этот эпизод уже во многом предопределил дальнейшие события и дал понять тому же Чагаеву, что шансов у него – совсем чуть-чуть.

С 3 по 7 раунды Чагаев продолжал пытаться что-то предпринять и был достаточно активен, но Владимир Кличко был спокоен, точен и не выходил за рамки плана на бой. Если Владимир не попадал левым джебом, то Чагаеву было еще хуже – в дело вступал правый прямой. В целом, пропускал узбек порядочно, несмотря на всю свою изворотливость.

В 7 раунде Чагаев сумел, по крайней мере, разозлить Владимира. Сначала он загнал его к канатам, а уже после гонга нанес удар. В итоге, в 8 раунде Кличко был значительно активнее и от контратак перешел к полномасштабному давлению и натиску. В 9 раунде все это продолжалось и закончилось тем, что Чагаев оказался заперт в углу ринга и с полминуты пропускал тяжелейшие удары Владимира. Это был настоящий расстрел, но Руслан терпел, и все же продержался до конца раунда. Но затем бой был остановлен.

В общем-то, соперникам Владимира Кличко уже пора кичиться тем, кто сколько раундов смог выстоять. Это действительно достижение, пусть все зависит не только от противника, но и от активности самого Кличко. Руслан Чагаев в списке противников Владимира занял вполне достойное место, он действовал не в таком оборонительном ключе, как Ибрагимов, искал свои шансы в атаке, но найти их не мог. Но «безумство храбрых» достойно уважения в любом случае. Ну а Владимир Кличко одержал очередную убедительную победу, быть может, показав даже лучшую форму, чем в прошлогодних боях, более качественный бокс. Безусловно, в бою с Хэем он бы показал еще больше, но в отличие от Чагаева/Ибрагимова Хэй предпочитает громкие интервью действительно решительным поступкам.



(c) Опубликован автором dimastrezh на Июнь 21, 2009 Бокс. Материал взят на blogi.by Фото с ТУТа

----------


## HARON

> =
> 
> С 3 по 7 раунды Чагаев продолжал пытаться что-то предпринять и был достаточно активен, но Владимир Кличко был спокоен, точен и не выходил за рамки плана на бой. Если Владимир не попадал левым джебом, то Чагаеву было еще хуже – в дело вступал правый прямой. В целом, пропускал узбек порядочно, несмотря на всю свою изворотливость.


Видно что человек или не смотрел бой,или не разбирается в боксе!

----------

